# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Cili eshte problemi me shqetesues i Botes?

## the admiral

Ka shume probleme te ndryshme sot ne bote. Disa shume te rendesishem e disa me pak.
Do ishte e veshtire t'i permendja te gjithe. Une po citoj vetem disa nga to.
Cili mendoni se eshte problemi me shqetesues sot???

----------


## Jack Watson

*Për mendimin tim:

1) Ndotja mjedisore (e tokës, e lumejve, e ujrave). Të mendosh se sa mbeturina prodhohen në orënë gjithë botën, se sa pesticide e kimkate derdhen në ujë çdo sekond... Do ta hajë njerëzimi po s'u zgjidh ky problem.
2) Ndoshta të gjendet zëvendësues për naftën.
3) Kontrollimi i lindjeve në botën e tretë, nga 7-8 fëmijë për familje më duket shumë.
*

----------


## Gostivari_usa

Mendoj qe eshte globalizmi. E them kete sepse nga ajo qe kam lexuar, me duket se globalizmi paraqet nje forme legale qe qellim perfundimtar ka te skllaveroi te gjithe popullaten boterore dhe te reduktoj dukshem numrin e njerezve ne ruzullin tokesor.

GV_USA

----------


## Endri_UCK

*Problemi e kesaj Botes jan Ruset dhe Kinezet!*

----------


## Enii

vetshkaterrimi - selfdestruction

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Po te mblidhnim te gjithe kotecat e nje katundi dhe ti vinim bashke..., kushedi se si do kacafyteshin gjelat..., kur thuhet qe; dy gjela nuk rrijne ne nje kotec, mendoni se sa gjela ka i gjithe katundi...
Globalizimi = shpejtim i fazes perfundimtare

----------


## ujkus

globalizimi por jo ne aspektin e fantashkences se skllaverimit por si nje proces i domosdoshem dhe shume delikat qe duhet bere me kujdes .

burimet e tokes jane tashme te pamjaftueshme per te pasur dhe ushqyer te gjithe prandaj lind nevoja e ekspansionit ndreplanetar tashsme keshtu qe ka ardhur koha te ecim perpara .
gjith ky proces eshte nje problem i madh

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> globalizimi por jo ne aspektin e fantashkences se skllaverimit por si nje proces i domosdoshem dhe shume delikat qe duhet bere me kujdes .
> 
> burimet e tokes jane tashme te pamjaftueshme per te pasur dhe ushqyer te gjithe prandaj lind nevoja e ekspansionit ndreplanetar tashsme keshtu qe ka ardhur koha te ecim perpara .
> gjith ky proces eshte nje problem i madh


Sklaverimi i popullates boterore nuk eshte dicka imagjinare, por eshte nje realitet shum i hidhur. Lexo me shum dhe do te shikojsh fakte te pa mohueshme qe vertetojne keto qe ti them une. 

GV_USA

----------


## ujkus

o shoku gostivar e kam te qarte ca po thu pop jemi pjese e nje sistemi i cili tkurret dhe hapet sipas koheve .sot bota po shkon drej nje pamundesie per te bere gabime me me gjithe kete teknologji qe po zbulon .tasshme koncepti i mire e i keq i kalon kufijte e nje personi . prandaj njerezit ne pergjithsi jane tifoze te kaosit dhe rremujes keshtu qe te te lene ty te lire qe te thyes semaforin te mos paguas taksat etj etje . ky qyhet sistem dhe deri me sot ka treguar se eshte me i mire . njerezit brenda tij e shfrytezojne . prandaj mos me thuaj qe po na meret fryma ne po mbipopullojme boten gostivar . jemi shume

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> o shoku gostivar e kam te qarte ca po thu pop jemi pjese e nje sistemi i cili tkurret dhe hapet sipas koheve .sot bota po shkon drej nje pamundesie per te bere gabime me me gjithe kete teknologji qe po zbulon .tasshme koncepti i mire e i keq i kalon kufijte e nje personi . prandaj njerezit ne pergjithsi jane tifoze te kaosit dhe rremujes keshtu qe te te lene ty te lire qe te thyes semaforin te mos paguas taksat etj etje . ky qyhet sistem dhe deri me sot ka treguar se eshte me i mire . njerezit brenda tij e shfrytezojne . prandaj mos me thuaj qe po na meret fryma ne po mbipopullojme boten gostivar . jemi shume


Kjo puna e mbi popullimit eshte si puna e asaj barcoletes qe ka te bej me shkuarjen e astronomeve ne Mars te cilet kur pregaditen me u kthye ne Toke, u prishet anija kozmike dhe detyrohen te lejne njerin prej tyre te vdesi. 
Tani pyetjet qe kapetani u parashtronte te bardhve ishin te lehta , si psh cfar ka perdorur Amerika ne fund te luftes se dyte boterore kunder Japonise, ose ne cilat qytete i hodhi bombat atomike. 
Ndersa te ziun e pyet per emrat dhe mbiemrat e viktimave te ketyre dy qyteteve. 

Ate qe dua te them, une e kuptoj qe bota eshte e mbi populluar, por ate qe nuk kuptoj eshte pse duhet dikush te vendosi se kush do te jetoj dhe kush do te vdesi!!!! 
Pse duhet njerezit me te poshter ne rruzulin tokesor te vendosin per fatin tone!!!
Kete nuk e kuptoj.

GV_USA

----------


## land

Problemi me shqetesues i botes eshte islami.

----------


## Akili-A

hapja e kutive te votimit

----------


## the admiral

per mendimin tim, problemi kryesore eshte uria ne bote.
çdo dite vdesin gati 30.000 femije nga uria. FEMIJE. 
çdo 24 ore vdesin 30.000 femije. e imagjinoni??? 
mua me pergjethet shtati. 
10-fishi i viktimave te 11 shatorit ne dite...

----------


## iktuus

> Kjo puna e mbi popullimit eshte si puna e asaj barcoletes qe ka te bej me shkuarjen e astronomeve ne Mars te cilet kur pregaditen me u kthye ne Toke, u prishet anija kozmike dhe detyrohen te lejne njerin prej tyre te vdesi. 
> Tani pyetjet qe kapetani u parashtronte te bardhve ishin te lehta , si psh cfar ka perdorur Amerika ne fund te luftes se dyte boterore kunder Japonise, ose ne cilat qytete i hodhi bombat atomike. 
> Ndersa te ziun e pyet per emrat dhe mbiemrat e viktimave te ketyre dy qyteteve. 
> 
> Ate qe dua te them, une e kuptoj qe bota eshte e mbi populluar, por ate qe nuk kuptoj eshte pse duhet dikush te vendosi se kush do te jetoj dhe kush do te vdesi!!!! 
> Pse duhet njerezit me te poshter ne rruzulin tokesor te vendosin per fatin tone!!!
> Kete nuk e kuptoj.
> 
> GV_USA


_Gostivari,  i nderuar dhe i respektuar   nga budalliqet qe shpreh  te bene me patjeter   te thuash ate cfare mendon.
Gostivari  ti jeton mire, ke lexuar shkrimtar  dhe filozof te medhenj ti qe flet keto gjera. Problemi nuk nis nga siper  por gjithmon nga posht  eshte si puna e asaj kalas qe vazhdon te rritet me rrjeshtimin e gurave dhe me duart e mjeshtrit.
Ti thua:"pse duhet te vendosi dikush se kush duhet te jetoj  apo te vdesi. Pse dikush duhet te vendosi per ne"
Keto jane fjalet e embla qe nje deshperues i pranon si moral per vetveten.
Ateher, se u zgjata shume.
Njeriu qe ne zanafillen e tij ka qen i kushtezuar nga nje fare sistemi, ne kohet e meparshme sistemi nuk varej nga ai por nga faktoret atmosferik. Mirpo me inteligjenc ne perparim njeriu vuri ne levizje nje sistem per grupin qe e rrethonte e me vone  rrjedhuan sisteme te ndryshme qe sot i shikojm.
Dreqi ta haj por edhe pc yt punon me nje sistem  jo me miliona njerez qe po nuk i vure ne vije te drejt cfare te bejn.
Pra eshte begati kjo qe ne drejtohemi nga forma, regjime,sisteme qe duam apo jo  na kushtezojn. 
E imagjinon ti  se cfare ndodh qe cdokush te bej sipas kokes se tij, po fundja njeriu kafsh eshte, sjellja e mire gjithmon eshte imponuar po ashtu edhe edukata. Nese sot nuk do vendoste dikush per ty  me siguri ti po te kishe rastin do me haje te gjall mua  sepse do njihje ligjet e natyres  dhe jo te mirqenies.
Ti  nuk pranon qe dikush te vendos per ty, eh  mire e pranojm kete, por ajo qe vjen me vone a e di kush eshte? se une nuk pajtohem me ate qe bene ti dhe si rrjedhoj lind konflikti. 
Per te evituar nje degjenerim te species humane vet humanet e din se duhet  te vendosi dikush per ta, ky nuk eshte ligji i natyres  por ligji i ekuilibrit.
Nese sot ka nje te poshter qe vendos per ty edhe per mua ajo nuk eshte merit e tij por merit e sistemit qe e pranojm me pamundesin per ta kundershtuar   me te mirat dhe te keqiat qe mbart._

----------


## USA NR1

te gjitha pyetjet qe jane ne sondazh jane shqetesuese

----------


## ardis

une mendoj se eshte uria,po nuk ngope barkun me buke te pakten nuk mendon per gjera te tjera.

----------


## land

> mireseerdhe ne forum!!!
> e paske filluar me kembe te mbare. qe tani fillove te na nderosh me perla zgjuarsie...
> 
> niveli intelektual u rrit ndjeshem tani...
> 
> shko foli pak per islamin ne haiti apo ne peru nese e kane degjuar ndonjehere...
> si mendon ti?


Varet nga kendveshtrimi,ti je i dashuruar me veten,nuk eshte faji im se te duket vetja i zgjuar :perqeshje: 
Islami sjell varferi shpirterore,materiale etc per me shume se 1 miliard njerez,si dhe eshte nje kercenim per boten perendimore.
Me haitin na bllokove :perqeshje: ,po flasim per boten jo per mikroshtete ishuj karaibesh.

----------


## the admiral

> Varet nga kendveshtrimi,ti je i dashuruar me veten,nuk eshte faji im se te duket vetja i zgjuar
> Islami sjell varferi shpirterore,materiale etc per me shume se 1 miliard njerez,si dhe eshte nje kercenim per boten perendimore.
> Me haitin na bllokove,po flasim per boten jo per mikroshtete ishuj karaibesh.


edhe peru eshte mikroshtet???
po kili e bolivia?
po e gjithe amerika latine???
po disa fise nepre afrike te zeze qe po i ha miza? po birmania? te gjitha keto kane te bejne me islamin?

nqs islami sjell varferi shpirterore (nuk je i pari qe e thua) kete nuk po e komentoj.
po pse sjelle varferi materiale? kete nuk e kupetoj...

----------


## land

> nqs islami sjell varferi shpirterore (nuk je i pari qe e thua) kete nuk po e komentoj.
> po pse sjelle varferi materiale? kete nuk e kupetoj...


E çte bej une se nuk kupton ti :perqeshje: 
Shih boten muslimane 1 miliard njerez,shih dhe perendimin me kapitalizmin e tij dhe mundohu te kuptosh diçka nese te thith :ngerdheshje: 
Ne hollesira te tjera nuk po hyj une.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> E çte bej une se nuk kupton ti
> Shih boten muslimane 1 miliard njerez,shih dhe perendimin me kapitalizmin e tij dhe mundohu te kuptosh diçka nese te thith
> Ne hollesira te tjera nuk po hyj une.


E ti qe kupton ma mire se ne , a na sqaron pse ky 1.7 bilionshi musliman pranon te jetoj ne varferi dhe nuk pranon me u be si puna jote ?!!!

A na e sqaron ti kete pune, se paske qene tip i zgjuar ti , me merr mendja IQ jote eshte e barabarte me IQ e ..... karkalecave!!!!


GV_USA

----------

